
We open-sourced 90 node.js modules at Browserling - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/browserling-open-sources-90-node-modules/
======
iamelgringo
James and Peteris are two of the most amazing devs I've seen in a long time.
They ship and ship and ship and ship.

The first version of StackVM (Browserling's underlying technology) was written
in Haskell. They switched to Node close to two years ago if I'm not mistaken.
I've gotten an early look at Testling, their cross browser testing web testing
tools, and they're easily a year or two ahead of anyone else on the market.
I'm looking forward to seeing it launch.

Hook James and Peteris up by purchasing a paid plan:
<http://browserling.com/pricing>

Better yet, ping them about buying a corporate plan for your company:
<http://browserling.com/contact>

~~~
jonknee
They are amazing and Browserling is very handy, but they really need to hire a
designer. A lot of their customers are going to be designers, there is no
reason to have such a dated look.

~~~
amirhhz
I also agree. First time I came across their product it wasn't via HN and at
first I just assumed they were one of the old-timers who were trying to be
quirky with "cool" icons. Otherwise, good job on the product!

~~~
mtogo
What do you mean by 'old-timers'?

~~~
amirhhz
Browser testing sites that have been around since the early days of it
becoming important.

------
TrevorBurnham
Most of these are small utilities (e.g. node-mkdirp), but a few are really
significant contributions to the Node community. node-bigint, for instance, is
a very robust, efficient library for doing infinite-precision arithmetic (a
fairly common necessity, since every number in JavaScript is a 64-bit float
and there's no way of knowing when you lose precision).

------
mahmud
I would question my choice of platform if I had to develop 90 modules for it.

------
jjm
I like how everyone was drawn for NPM top. Got their likeness on point ha-ha.
I wonder how many of these can be grouped in to a general utility package?

------
sylvinus
90 is an astounding number of useful node modules :)

------
thirty-thirty
♥

my stack is full of those modules!

------
mmahemoff
Great that these are individual modules instead of just making a single
"browserling" package.

------
jackfoxy
Dang, Peteris! You and James just keep cranking it out. Looking forward to
Testling.

------
fooyc
What's sad with this is that most of these modules would work in a browser if
only they used asynchronous module definition.

That would have been even more awesome.

~~~
thirty-thirty
<https://github.com/substack/node-browserify>

------
rook2pawn
these guys competed in the Node Knockout! You can see (and vote) for the
browserling guys here <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/replicants#votes>

------
fla
Truely amazing

------
MostAwesomeDude
I know I'm getting to be a broken record, but two different attempts at an SSH
server, neither of which work? Every other thing on this list is a
reimplementation of something in Python's standard library or Twisted.

I mean, yes, that's a lot of code to write, and I'm impressed, but this just
feels like yet more reinvention of the wheel.

~~~
mtogo
I think that's the point. Nodejs is a new technology and people are re-
inventing all the Twisted (and other technologies like it) wheels so that you
can use them from nodejs.

~~~
beza1e1
It's a Javascript interpreter/JITer/whatever. What is new about that?

~~~
jesusabdullah
It's a javascript environment that _doesn't suck_. Heyoooo!

------
nirvana
1\. You win. This contribution make me think there needs to be an open source
awards show. Your "best contribution to a web platform in 2011" nomination is
in the bag.

2\. PG should be calling you with an invitation to the next YC class, not for
this, but for everything you guys have accomplished in the last year.

~~~
amirhhz
Agree with both points, especially the second. Their product and work _feels_
like a great fit for YC.

BTW, nirvana: at the risk of down-votes here I wanted to draw your attention
to this comment I made on an older thread which you might not have noticed:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2958684>

~~~
fuzzythinker
Thanks for pointing that out. I completely missed that wonderful thread.

EDIT: I agree with amirhhz. Nirvana, if you have a blog or newsletter, please
let me know. The only info I found from HN & googling you is twitter
@NirvanaCore, which I am looking forward it, but I don't want to just know
about NirvanaCore from you. I want to read and know about you and your
thoughts.

------
zackattack
Congrats!

Incidentally, anyone have an idea how I can profile my Node app to see where
I'm using up memory and CPU resources?

~~~
jesusabdullah
There are debugging, profiling and coverage tools though they're maybe not as
well-developed as you'd like.

If you have any node questions, you should drop by the #node.js channel on
freenode! It's a good place to get help and chat about asynchronous IO with
(generally) friendly people.

